# Feedback on Building a Call



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this post is appropriate, since I am not a sponsor yet, but I am really seeking feedback on my idea more than trying to sell something, because I currently have nothing to sell. My site is not really advertised yet, and before dumping money into this garage shop business, I wanted to hear what you guys think.

The idea I have is to build an electronics engine (brick) that allows people to build their own remote controlled MP3 electronic game call, which should save a person a couple hundred bucks and still have the ability to get 10 files from 10 different folders on an SD card with the remote. The goal is to design the engine, so that anybody that knows how to run a drill and a screwdriver can build their own call, in whatever enclosure they want. They simply bolt down the electronics engine (with 4 screws), feed out the antenna, audio connectors, decoy plug (if they want it), and the switch. The remote I am starting with is the Linx long range remote, same power output as the commercial callers, and the 8 buttons will handle: volume Up, down, File Up, Down, Folder Up, Down, Play / Pause, and Aux. The amp will be 10 - 15W per channel, and will be it's own board in the engine assembly.

Anyway, there are a lot of benefits to building your own call, just like building your own car. Specifically, you know how to fix it. Anyway, just looking for good feedback (good and bad). If you think this will never fly, please let me know (you might save me a lot of time and money).

Jess


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think its a good idea. Anything will sell if marketed well.









Welcome to the site.


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Thanks. Looks like a good forum here. Marketing is a good point. I have a odd business model, I would actually like it to take off slow. I'm only building up 20 units on the first run. If no one ever buys one, I will be the only hunter with a stand of 20 callers out there.









Jess

P.S. I put up a link to this forum up on my website. I know, it doesn't amount to a cup of coffee, but it may eventually (maybe even two).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This sounds like a really neat idea. I agree with Chris that if you market it well, it will sell. There is definitly a lot of room in the market for an affordable e-caller that can produce decent sound. Most of the low-end e-callers on the market sound like crap. I personally would be somewhat intimidated by it unless the directions were idiot proof (yes I can be) . I would like to hear more. Let me know when you have a unit together.
Don


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Hi Don,

Thanks for your encouraging reply. If the owners here let me call this forum home, I will definitely make a post when things are done. I am looking for one forum to post on, due to time constraints. If you would like to hear more, please check out our website. I have a (poorly done) video of myself introducing this concept.

Jess


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Don,

I had an additional thought on your concern about it being intimidating. My goal here is to release everything about this call to third party developers and the world for that matter. So there may be a machined housing for you to buy from someone else, or a remote control with more features by somebody that is a firmware programmer. There may even be a whole different company that will spring to life with the same idea--which we will help them out. It's about building a community of builders, not withholding information. So my point is that if at first it seems to intimidating, because of the requirements to drill out your own housing, it may someday be easier.

Jess


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

seems like a cool concept. I know that I have been looking into building a decent electronic call and something like this should make it better and easier.


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Well guys,

Thanks for all the feedback, but I have concluded that this business would not fly. Sorry. There just isn't the financials to support it. Sounds like there is some interest in the topic, but I currently don't see how this type of business could support itself. The cost to build up a call like this would land around $180, and that's with a very small profit. Unfortunately, the insurance costs is what killed this. They really frown on allowing people to build their own stuff. I can see why. With the lower cost game calls out there, that have similar features, it doesn't make sense to pursue this venture. I don't think very many people would build a call in their garage to save $15 over a commercial caller, and not get a warranty. Anyway, it was worth taking a look at. Thanks again for all the feedback.

Jess


----------

